# 7 no-till tips.



## Vol

Agnews on no-till tips for a dry planting Spring. There are several interesting ideas here....but I can't help but wonder about tip number 2 in regards to coulters.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/7_no-till_planting_tips_for_a_dry_year/


----------



## mlappin

Actually we've been discussing number 2. Seriously thinking about dropping the no-till coulters in favor of spring mounted row cleaners which of course goes against number 1. Right now our row cleaners are mounted to the no till coulters and act as depth control as they have depth bands built into the row cleaners. We believe one of the reasons we've had great success in no-tilling our heavier soils is due to the row cleaners leaving a clean strip of dirt to help increase warm up of the soil.

I also agree though that if you have good sharp v openers that are properly adjusted you shouldn't need to run a no-till coulter. If you feel that you absolutely need the no-till opener to insure consistent seed depth you might want to solve your compaction problems before trying no-till.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42

We have been 100% notill just on beans for 20 years on joy of a case ih planter is no coulters needed to no till. We live in an area of flat black mostly and everyone has a 500 hp 4wd to farm 2000 acres. Our beans not only out did everyone's lastyear but the stand was there cause we had moisture where some other guys had worked their ground twice ahead of beans. No till saves a lot of time and hours off your tillagr tractor itsba two man operation to farm 2000 acres for us except in fall


----------



## Vol

Most of our soil in Tennessee is heavy with the exception along the Mississippi. We also do not have to worry much about soil warm-up as our winters are extremely mild compared to the upper cornbelt. I think our residue might not break down as well as other areas. Maybe I need to take my coulters off and try it on my JD.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101

Just dropped my no-till cutters for a set of Martin row cleaners. Planning to go 100% no-till corn and beans.


----------



## Lazy J

We run Martin Row Cleaners on our corn planter. We've had good success with them in the past. This year we replaced the double disc openers with new ones. We chose to go with thicker blades with larger bearings to help with the challenges we face in no-till.

Jim


----------



## Waterway64

How do you guys get your P&k down in the root zone? That is my biggest problem with notill. Mel


----------



## mlappin

Waterway64 said:


> How do you guys get your P&k down in the root zone? That is my biggest problem with notill. Mel


We're running White no till coulters on our planter, absolutely no problem getting our 10-34-0 in a 2x2. A healthy living soil will also move nutrients around on its own.


----------



## blueriver

mlappin said:


> We're running White no till coulters on our planter, absolutely no problem getting our 10-34-0 in a 2x2. A healthy living soil will also move nutrients around on its own.


Okay ... for those of us who do not row crop is this a granular fertilizer going down a 2" by 2" tube?


----------



## Waterway64

I just ordered some single disk fertilizer openers to hopefully get P % K deep enough when I plant.
The 10 - 34 is a liquid starter. I am not sure if fertilizer could be put deep enough with something like a pasture renovater or not.
Mel


----------



## ANewman

blueriver said:


> Okay ... for those of us who do not row crop is this a granular fertilizer going down a 2" by 2" tube?


Its placement of the fertilizer. 2" deep 2" offset from the seed trench


----------



## mlappin

blueriver said:


> Okay ... for those of us who do not row crop is this a granular fertilizer going down a 2" by 2" tube?


Liquid placed 2 inches deep and 2 inches to the side, used to be 2 inches below the seed and 2 inches to the side but placing fertilizer 3 1/2 to 4 inches deep in no-till pulls like a anchor with 16 rows, a lot of studies claim that 2 inches below the seed isn't required anyways.


----------



## ANewman

Sorry I somehow double posted


----------



## Lazy J

We apply 18 gallons of starter in 2x2 at planting. We apply 12 gallons of 28%, 5 gallons ATS, 2 quarts Zinc, 1 Quart Mn, 1 quart B.


----------

